# Hello again



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

been missing forum, was in hospital 4 days, heart/stomach symptoms, came home thursday knowing no more than before I went in, and actually no worse, probably better. warning about fentanyl,, if your on any ssri, fentanyl can seriously react, I felt like I was losing my mind. 3 doses in cath lab and morphine later, I feel like 2 day were the worst in my life physically/mentally. I basically checked myself out thursday. I had a bypass at same hospital 2 yrs ago, but I suppose because covid its changed. It was like surreal, like patients were cattle, nothing like Methodist in Houstons Med center was. Id appreciate you prayers , It seems I may have gall bladdr or something they have yet to figure out...sorry for long post,, PLEASE be careful in what docs give you esp/ fentanyl. that stuff is no joke


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Hey Steve 🤪 
Here's to feeling better and getting back outside shooting!
Shooting from a chair still feels great, get well soon brother 🌞


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Hope you have a speedy recovery


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

We'll be praying for you Steve. Take care and don't be afraid to push those doctors and nurses for answers to all your questions. As a nurse who used to work surgery, sometimes the sheer number of patients can cause healthcare workers to be brusque and short with their patients. Always ere on the side of sharing too much and asking too many questions. Good luck to you and feel better soon!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Get well soon . Keep the faith . Miracles can and do happen .


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Hey Steve, good to see you. That’s crazy scary stuff there. I’ll be praying for you for the rest of the journey. (Sorry, had a misread the first time I read this. I have to remember to monotask instead of multitask.)


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Stay sharp and remember that they are all just practicing!


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

SteveJ said:


> like patients were cattle


You discovered this *now*? 

Fortunately, being from a country that almost became communist once, I am quite used to being cattle.

Get well soonest. Best wishes.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Sean Khan said:


> You discovered this *now*?
> 
> Fortunately, being from a country that almost became communist once, I am quite used to being cattle.
> 
> Get well soonest. Best wishes.


It really didnt seem like this 2 yrs ago when I was in pre covid, this is supposed to be one of the best hospitals in the US


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

When I was starting out doing karate stuff I kept doing it wrong and got banged up a lot and often ended up in the emergency ward of Karachi's largest hospital to get something Xrayed. Back then I got used to being cattle very quickly. 

Even today, not just hospitals, I get to be cattle at most places .... from airport to train station to police station to juice and burger joint. And it's OK. I don't mind it any more... it is what the universe wants.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Get well soon my friend,we are praying for you


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

SteveJ said:


> been missing forum, was in hospital 4 days, heart/stomach symptoms, came home thursday knowing no more than before I went in, and actually no worse, probably better. warning about fentanyl,, if your on any ssri, fentanyl can seriously react, I felt like I was losing my mind. 3 doses in cath lab and morphine later, I feel like 2 day were the worst in my life physically/mentally. I basically checked myself out thursday. I had a bypass at same hospital 2 yrs ago, but I suppose because covid its changed. It was like surreal, like patients were cattle, nothing like Methodist in Houstons Med center was. Id appreciate you prayers , It seems I may have gall bladdr or something they have yet to figure out...sorry for long post,, PLEASE be careful in what docs give you esp/ fentanyl. that stuff is no joke


_*I recently had a port installed and the PA said at one point of the procedure, they would be using fentanyl ... I balked and asked for a substitute - they complied. Recently on the news, a cop passed out from fentanyl exposure during a traffic stop. 8400 pounds (4.25 tons) of it were intercepted at our southern border in July.*_


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

glad you're back home and recovering. hope that you continue to grow stronger and more well.


----------

